# AMUSE: Work of ART + Ecu



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Hi guys,

We had a customer after an aftermarket exhaust as he felt the stock wasn't loud enough...

No worries he came to the right place. He wanted the best money could buy, the best Japanese titanium


























This is what a GT-R's exhaust will look like after next to no time on UK roads. Just like the Intercoolers the exhaust was made to a budget.











































That's better











































No photo's will do the Amuse exhaust justice, the quality of material, workmanship, welds are stunning. The kit also comes complete with new Nissan OEM gaskets and brackets, which isn't the case with some other brands.

The blue flame and gold rings maybe too extreme for some (like Nito) and there are variations available too.

The only thing that i feel personaly lets the Amuse down is its not loud enough ! (sorry i'm a lover of monster RB rumble) Even with straight pipe. But the sound on down blip is sexual.


Also decided to have a look at his ecu messages with the handy accessPORT




























AWD

C1109
C1113

BCM

U1000
B2014
B2553
B2562
B2601
B2604
B2607
B260 a
B2612
B2617

MULTI AV

U1000 CAN
U1300
U1241
IPDM
B2109


His battery got too low, most of the codes talk about a bad connector, or the battery voltage getting to low. 
Check engine light was not on, most these are all just historical codes that the different computer keep track of to help the dealership diagnose problems.


AWD

C1109

Battery Voltage Abnormal When the ABS actuator and electic unit (control
unit) power supply voltage is lower then normal.

possible cause:
Harness or connector,
ABS actuator and electric unit
Battery might have gotten low when the car was flashed.

C1113

G-SENSOR Decel malfunctioning.

Possible cause:
Harness or Connector
ABS actuator and electric unit.
yaw rate/side/decel G sensor


BCM

U1000

This is a CAN comms error

B2014

CHAIN OF S/L-BCM

Inactive communication between steering
lock unit and BCM

Possible cause
• Harness or connectors
(Steering lock unit circuit is open or shorted) • Steering lock unit • BCM

B2553

B2562 LOW VOLTAGE When the power supply voltage to BCM remains less than 8.8 V for 120 seconds or more Harness or connector (power supply
circuit)

B2562

B2553 IGNITION RELAY
BCM detects a difference of signal for 2 seconds or more between the following information.
• Ignition relay (fuse block) ON/OFF operation • Ignition relay (fuse block) feedback.
• Harness or connectors
(ignition relay feedback circuit is
open or short)
• Fuse
• Ignition relay
• IPDM E/R

B2601

B2601 SHIFT POSITION
BCM detects when a difference between the shift P input signal and the shift position signal received from IPDM E/R via CAN communication continues for 2 seconds or more • Harness or connectors (Control device circuit is open or
shorted)
• Control device (detention switch)

B2604

B2604 PNP SW
BCM detects the following status for 500 ms or more when the ignition switch is in the ON position.
• N position input signal exists. Shift position signal from TCM does not exist.
• N position input signal does not exist. Shift position signal from TCM exists.
• Harness or connectors
[TCM circuit is open or shorted]
• TCM
• BCM

B2607

B2607 S/L RELAY
BCM detects that there is a difference between the following statuses.
• Steering lock unit ON signal transmitted by IPDM E/R • The steering lock unit status feedback • Harness or connectors (Steering lock unit power supply circuit is open or shorted) • Steering lock relay (Built into IPDM
E/R)

B260 a

B260A IGNITION RELAY
BCM detects a difference of signal for 2 seconds or more between the following information.
• Ignition relay (IPDM E/R) operation request • Ignition relay feedback from IPDM E/R (CAN).
• Harness or connectors
(Ignition relay operation circuit is
open or shorted.)
• IPDM E/R

B2612

B2612 S/L STATUS
BCM detects the difference between
the following status for 1 second
• Steering lock or unlock
• Feedback of steering lock status from
IPDM E/R (CAN)
• Harness or connectors
[Steering lock unit circuit (BCM side) is open or shorted] • Harness or connectors [Steering lock unit circuit (IPDM E/R side) is open or shorted] • Steering lock unit • IPDM E/R • BCM

B2617

B2617 STARTER RELAY
CIRC
An immediate operation of starter relay is requested by BCM, but there is no response for more than
1 second
• Harness or connectors
(Starter relay circuit is open or shorted) • IPDM E/R

MULTI AV

U1000 CAN

CAN coms error.

U1300

U1300 is indicated when malfunction occurs in communication signal of multi AV system. Indicated simultaneously, without fail, with the malfunction of control units connected to AV control unit with communication line.

U1241


IPDM

B2109


B2109 STRG LCK RELAY
OFF
IPDM E/R detects that the relay is stuck in the OFF position for about 1 second even if the IPDM E/R receives steering lock relay ON/OFF signal from BCM.
• Harness or connector (Power supply
circuit)
• IPDM E/R
• Battery



Errors now fixed


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

thats porn! Very nice benji


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The quality is awesome, but the rainbow titanium is a bit 90s :chuckle:
My ZX6 had a can like that in 98!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

now i would like to hear a sound clip of that exhaust Ben?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Ben sound clips now!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

I agree, sound clips are required :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

aw a youtube sound clip just wouldn't do Amuse justice. I mean only one guy from Czech even noticed my car had a sunline on in the 5th Gear Clip !

I'll try my best to make sure this car comes to some GTROC meets like ACE etc..


----------



## Jadid (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ben, 

Thats gorgeous ! How much ££ ? 

Thanks


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

a quality looking bit of exhaust work and good db's so shouldnt cause headaches on motorways

shame about the blued tips thou ..... can it be ordered without them?


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> The blue flame and gold rings maybe too extreme for some (like Nito) and there are variations available too.


 That answer your question


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

***Update guys***,

we had this 35 back to us after almost 10 months

we inspected the Amuse Titanium exhaust and quality is flawless... in fact gets better with ages and heat :flame: and don't forget how bad of a winter we had last year (no damage from salt on roads etc..)




























watch out for my Titanium exhaust post coming up


----------

